# car aerial / poor reception problems



## alan_here_again (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope someone can suggest solutions or what to check regarding a problem with car radio. I can get perfect reception but then it will go like off-station / crackling/ white noise/ static/ ghost station reception, then will go Ok again for a while. The problem seems totally spasmodic and random. It is a Hyundai coupe SE rear wing aerial. I first checked if good earth but that was the first mystery as where the unit comes through the curved bodywork there is a shaped rubber former both exterior and below the metal of the bodywork (shaped to keep it vertical through curved wing) so I don't know how it can earth ?. I tried to take out the unit but there is something stopping it from pulling fully downwards and I don't want to yank it too hard for fear of snapping something. There is VERY restricted access to aerial location and you can't see anything so that doesn't help. Access is via a little panel in the boot wall casing so you can only squeeze your hand up and feel your way around. There is also a two wire connector hanging loose behind the cover but I don't think this has anything to do with reception. (Maybe possibly a factory fitting for models with a powered aerial). Can anyone offer any help???
Thank you


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

alan_here_again said:


> I hope someone can suggest solutions or what to check regarding a problem with car radio. I can get perfect reception but then it will go like off-station / crackling/ white noise/ static/ ghost station reception, then will go Ok again for a while. The problem seems totally spasmodic and random. It is a Hyundai coupe SE rear wing aerial. I first checked if good earth but that was the first mystery as where the unit comes through the curved bodywork there is a shaped rubber former both exterior and below the metal of the bodywork (shaped to keep it vertical through curved wing) so I don't know how it can earth ?. I tried to take out the unit but there is something stopping it from pulling fully downwards and I don't want to yank it too hard for fear of snapping something. There is VERY restricted access to aerial location and you can't see anything so that doesn't help. Access is via a little panel in the boot wall casing so you can only squeeze your hand up and feel your way around. There is also a two wire connector hanging loose behind the cover but I don't think this has anything to do with reception. (Maybe possibly a factory fitting for models with a powered aerial). Can anyone offer any help???
> Thank you


 Easy!
Take a good length of wire, bolt it to earth good and clean. then wrap it around the tail of the unit. And drive for a while see if this helps, usually its a head unit issue(even though your right its the aerial causing it). Best advice the aerial is cheaper than a new head unit, try that first then if needed replace the head.


----------

